# Steinberg Clean 3.0 - bin ich zu blöd...?



## Nichtschwimmer (18. Februar 2004)

Servus an alle Forum-Mitglieder!

Ich will meine Vinyl-Sammlung auf CDs brennen und habe mir zu diesem Zweck die "ältere" Version Clean Plus 3.0 mit Vorverstärker im ebay besorgt. 

Trotz aller Versuche schaffe ich es aber nicht, die Titel ohne Störungen auf die Festplatte zu bekommen - es sind immer digitale "Hoppler" und Aussetzer drinnen. 

Laut Clean-Manual ist daran ein zu starkes Eingangssignal auf die Soundkarte schuld. Ich habe schon vieles versucht, Pegel kalibrieren etc.
Aber um die Stücke störungsfrei übernehmen zu können muss ich den Eingangspegel so dramatisch niedrig einstellen dass die Qualität der Aufnahme
alles andere als akzeptabel ist. 
Die Hardware-Anforderungen (16-Bit Soundkarte, Plattenplatz, Win98) erfüllt mein DELL PC eigentlich: bin ich also zu blöd um das hinzukriegen oder gibt es bei den 16-Bit Soundkarten so große Qualitätsunterschiede oder brauche ich "nur" passende Treiberupdates oder -Erweiterungen?

Vielleicht hatte jemand im Forum dasselbe Problem und kann mir Tipps geben wie ich das doch noch vernünftig hinkriege. 

Viele Grüße 

Der Nichtschwimmer


----------



## Tim C. (18. Februar 2004)

Das gleiche Problem habe ich nicht, aber dass es massive Qualitätsunterschiede bei Soundkarten gibt, das kann ich dir durchaus bestätigen. Gerade onBoard Soundkarten sind in der Hinsicht oft etwas eigen.

Ich hatte eine, bei der war die Ausgabe soweit ok, aber der Mikrofoneingang war derart sinnlos ausgelegt, dass ein Mikro, was überall anders funktionierte, auch bei maximalem Eingangspegel kaum hörbar war.

Also, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast über Bekannte / Verwandte, mal eine andere Soundkarte anzutesten, würde ich auf jedenfall mal überprüfen, ob sich so bessere Ergebnisse einstellen.


----------

